# Easton EA50 2 bolt Stem



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Dec 2012)

OK - just pay postage (or collect) and it is yours. 1 other person on CC has 1st graps at it and if he does not want it, then first responce here gets it.

centre to centre measures 95mm. It has a normal fork clamp (31.5mm) is straight with no rise and is a standard 25mm bar clamp (not oversized).

this is the only literature I can find on it
http://www.jensonusa.com/!8CMHS6y8Aj7Hkvwbamn1mA!/Easton-EA50-2-Bolt-Stem-08


----------



## dave2041 (17 Dec 2012)

Yes please


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Dec 2012)

dave2041 said:


> Yes please


OK - where are you? postage or pick up (we are close to going on holiday so may be on route, but without knowing where you live (or even what area of the country...)) off up to Scotland via M6, M74 corridor on saturday/Sunday/Monday - camping wild and touring so no fixed plans yet... OH is down in Bristol at some point this week and we live in Cheshire...


----------



## dave2041 (17 Dec 2012)

Sounds like you may pass me! I live in radcliffe (stoneclough) https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&....364662&spn=0.002744,0.004823&z=18&iwloc=ddw1


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Dec 2012)

dave2041 said:


> Sounds like you may pass me! I live in radcliffe (stoneclough) https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&....364662&spn=0.002744,0.004823&z=18&iwloc=ddw1


have been that way 2 or 3 times this month, but usually our route to Scotland would not take us that far over (just m56, m6 through the Lakes and then M74 upto Glasgow, so sticking to the west coast) - shame as we were in Oldham the last 2 weekends, but won't be there again until the new year - depends how quickly you would like it, or if you want to meet us (not sure what day yet though...) most likely looking at the weekend, but could be Monday if the weather is really bad... we tend to be quite flexible in our 'holiday' plans so just go as and when and if the weather is up to it - which often over Christmas this last decade, it frequently has not been...


----------



## dave2041 (17 Dec 2012)

That's a shame. Do you fancy posting it? or i could ride down to meet you somewhere at the weekend?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Dec 2012)

dave2041 said:


> That's a shame. Do you fancy posting it? or i could ride down to meet you somewhere at the weekend?


can go either way, posting or meeting somewhere at the weekend. not sure where - wigan would seem the most obvious, but like I said, i have no idea on our plans yet - alternatively I could leave it in one of the recycling bins if you fancied cycling down to the Delamere forest area and you could collect it (Postie often leaves things in recycling and house is actually easy to find, if off the beaten track a touch - and a touch muddy for road bikes - just spent the morning striping, cleaning and reassembling - then cursing 2 of them!)


----------



## dave2041 (17 Dec 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> can go either way, posting or meeting somewhere at the weekend. not sure where - wigan would seem the most obvious, but like I said, i have no idea on our plans yet - alternatively I could leave it in one of the recycling bins if you fancied cycling down to the Delamere forest area and you could collect it (Postie often leaves things in recycling and house is actually easy to find, if off the beaten track a touch - and a touch muddy for road bikes - just spent the morning striping, cleaning and reassembling - then cursing 2 of them!)


 
Well if you are based in Cuddington that's a nice 30 mile trip, so depending on if you're free this weekend that could be a thing.

I cleaned my bike this weekend too, and bought some new bars for my new commuter... to discover that they aren't compatible with my current stem... duh! So continuing to commute on the nice bike for now... It's made worse by the mudguards developing a hole due to some unnoticed rubbing and so now the rear brake gets a good covering of junk.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Dec 2012)

looks like our plans may well be staying put so if you wanted to come over on saturday, you are more than welcome.


----------



## dave2041 (19 Dec 2012)

Well that was lucky... just re-read the description and realised that this isn't big enough for my bars! Sorry about that.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Dec 2012)

dave2041 said:


> Well that was lucky... just re-read the description and realised that this isn't big enough for my bars! Sorry about that.


no problem - was tearing my hair out last friday when I took a stem off my road bike and put it onto my mtb (recent n+1) only to find the road stem was too big at the bar end and the bars swung aorund freely!


----------



## dave2041 (19 Dec 2012)

ARGH i'm the opposite! Bought a fixed gear bike for commuting, bought some second hand bars (perfect in every way, also cheap) only to find the stem has a normal? small clamp... devastated haha.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Dec 2012)

dave2041 said:


> ARGH i'm the opposite! Bought a fixed gear bike for commuting, bought some second hand bars (perfect in every way, also cheap) only to find the stem has a normal? small clamp... devastated haha.


 
I do have the old decathlon stem you can have - they are oversized/oversized - straight and about 110mm length...


----------



## dave2041 (19 Dec 2012)

That sounds ideal! Weather looks pants on Saturday though, but i'm off next week if you are around at some point i'll ride down and pick it up if that's convenient  Just let me know what you want for it. cheers.


----------



## dave2041 (21 Dec 2012)

Meh i need to get some big rides in during my week off (strava challenge time too!) Are you around any time wed's (26th) - sun(30th)?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Dec 2012)

dave2041 said:


> Meh i need to get some big rides in during my week off (strava challenge time too!) Are you around any time wed's (26th) - sun(30th)?


 
it is entirely probable, but we also have rides planned, I'll pm you our contact number - you probably don't want to do the 29th though... it's a birthday in this household  and I was meant to have cycled to New Zealand for it!


----------



## dave2041 (21 Dec 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> it is entirely probable, but we also have rides planned, I'll pm you our contact number - you probably don't want to do the 29th though... it's a birthday in this household  and I was meant to have cycled to New Zealand for it!


 
Aww i read some of your blog, sorry to hear about the dog incident!


----------

